# defra latest updates



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys..

yes I know someone posted a while back ABOUT THE NEW JAN 2012 changes ..well a our Dillon recently had his new Rabbies jab and blood test soon but 6 mnths expires after the new date I contacted defra..and well YES he can go at christmas and return after jan 1st 2012 without quarantine..so he`s off to France for chrimbo lucky Terrier..

just thought it might be useful for someone.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I would get that in writing to be on the safe side. Civil servants have been known to get things wrong after all.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

tramp said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> yes I know someone posted a while back ABOUT THE NEW JAN 2012 changes ..well a our Dillon recently had his new Rabbies jab and blood test soon but 6 mnths expires after the new date I contacted defra..and well YES he can go at christmas and return after jan 1st 2012 without quarantine..so he`s off to France for chrimbo lucky Terrier..
> 
> just thought it might be useful for someone.


That makes sense because he will have had the jab more than 21 days before travelling which is the new rule to bring the UK into line with the rest of EU ( and about time to).Dont forget to watch out though for the decission on what the worming requirement will be before return to UK .


----------



## geogio (Jul 30, 2011)

Evening folks ,


It would be nice if all this was made a bit easier. norm


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Rambling...yes I understand your thoughts THAT is why I got it in writing and will carry this letter with me...

BUT as it states on the defra web site from 1st jan all dogs in quarantine that have had rabbies jabs and micro chips and pets passport are free to re-entre the uk without completeing the full quarantine term.

AND they state they answer all emails as this is a complicated thing..we hope worming will be aboloished too..but to be honest never have a problem with that as most people get ther dogs done then..

We all have choices to make just be carefull etc and Bon Voyage


----------

